

Networks, Crowds, and Markets: Reasoning About a Highly Connected World (2009) - signa11
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/

======
aethertap
I've been working my way through this book (printed version, I'm currently
only about 1/4 through it) as a self-study exercise. I really like the book so
far. I think the exercises could be made more challenging, and it's at times a
little more verbose than I'm used to, but overall I'm finding it an enjoyable
experience and I'd recommend it to someone who's interested in an introductory
level view of the topic.

